# The Three Types of Woodworking Dogs



## pashley (Mar 22, 2008)

I'm quite pleased with my latest ShopNotes blog post, at my website, and wanted to let you guys know about it - I hope you can find something in it to help you advance your woodworking sales!










The Three Types of Woodworking Dogs - All vocations have a pecking order, every company has a hierarchy. There is the newbie, there is the master; there is the new sales associate, and the CEO. The world of selling woodworking is no different; there are little dogs, medium dogs and big dogs, to employ some canine metaphors. There are also advantages and disadvantages to each, just as each dog breed has theirs. I have a beagle, and unfortunately, not really sure what her advantages are!


----------



## Skiedra (Feb 16, 2012)

That's pretty accurate


----------



## GerardW (May 30, 2013)

Definitely an interesting read. I wonder about another kind of dog there that I am in danger of becoming- mostly making pieces for your own home, but posting lots of project photos on Facebook. Also making Christmas and other gifts. Word spreads to friends and family, and maybe one single social circle further out, and now you become known as the "woodworking friend" and occasionally are asked to make something for modest pay.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Actually, I prefer THESE woodworking dogs. They work great and I don't have to feed them… *;-)*


----------



## pashley (Mar 22, 2008)

*HorizontalMike* - nor do they chew shoes, molding or couchs, like my puppy does!

*GerardW* - yes, you find out how many friends you have when you are handy with wood, to be sure.


----------

